# panda scan stops suddenly



## rikkker (Jul 23, 2005)

hi there i am having a problem with the online panda scan on one computer it works fine and finishes but on the other computer scan starts fine, But after running for about an hour i come back to the computer and the scan and iexplorer are both closed.I have run the scan from trend mirco and it ran alright.Could a virus,torjan or spyware cause it to stop like that.both computers have xp pro,sp2 and zone alarm and avg antivirus


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

i had this problem numerious times. one my friend had was very extreme. it didnt do any of the online scans. then we found this virus called anti_firewall.exe then we were able to do trendmicro. but it still was strange about panda active scan. it was scanning the removable drives and was finishing the scan without scanning the hard drives. I remember working on that computer for a long time with my friend. HJT will be your best friend but your log might be clean and you might still be experiencing the same problem. Use any available tool possible I would say. Thats the way i got around that situation. In the end it was able to complete the active scan.


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Instead of scanning the whole computer, try scanning each hard drive separately. 

Another good online scannerto consider is *Kaspersky Web Scanner*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

sUBs you really are an angel. i totally missed this one. when did they start whole system scanning. I tought it was one file at a time.  thats great news. 10x.


----------



## rikkker (Jul 23, 2005)

sUBs said:


> Instead of scanning the whole computer, try scanning each hard drive separately.
> 
> Another good online scannerto consider is *Kaspersky Web Scanner*



doesn't matter which one i choose still does the same thing


----------



## Peebs85 (Sep 20, 2004)

Is there always a spot where it stops or is it random? Do you get any error messages or do the windows just disappear?

Not necessarily a suggestion, but a question for the Analysts, could this have any effect?
* Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan


----------



## rikkker (Jul 23, 2005)

Peebs85 said:


> Is there always a spot where it stops or is it random? Do you get any error messages or do the windows just disappear?
> 
> no error messages the windows just dissappear not sure when it happens as not at the computer when it happens but seems like about 1/2 to 3/4 of the way through the scan is when it happens


----------



## rikkker (Jul 23, 2005)

got it to work booted in to safe mode amd reinstalled panda scanner and it completed the scan normally when rebooted computre and ran scan again it worked normally :smile:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Rikkker

Please restrict your questions in the Academy to training related questions. If you are having problems with your own system, please post the questions in the Security forum, not in here.


----------



## Peebs85 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mods/Mentors/Experts...

I have run into two other users now that have this same problem of the IE windows just closing without any error messages. Does anyone know what's up with this and if there is a process we can recommend to the user to fix it? :4-dontkno


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Peebs85 said:


> Mods/Mentors/Experts...
> 
> I have run into two other users now that have this same problem of the IE windows just closing without any error messages. Does anyone know what's up with this and if there is a process we can recommend to the user to fix it? :4-dontkno


Paul:

There's many things that can stop a Online scanner from running or displaying it's log. To name a few...Java cab be disabeled or set to high settings, script blocker is in place that blocks the opening of a log, IE crashs, active scanner is blocking access, hosts file has blocked access...ect

Even the malware file itself...can crash the scan when the scanner hits the file. This is why we don't depend on one scanning tool. If the user can't run one scanner....use another...and another..until something works. 

I find it quite common that you can't use say a scanner like Panda as it crashs...but after running Ewido and maybe another online scanner like "Trendmicro or Kaspersky" then the Panda scan goes through as whatever file it was having an issue with...was removed by the other scanners.


----------

